# How flexible is the GA16DE's EEC system?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi guys,

I bring this subject up with trepidation, as it seems to be a touchy subject to some. Particularly the turbo system I will refer to that nobody here seems to like. I am looking at *this* turbo system. It has the small T20 turbo like the E15ET used. I am more interested in quick spooling and improved midrange torque. I am not trying to build an Evo killer.

This is what I am trying to do:

Yes, I am the guy who said that all I wanted was about 40 more h.p. on an older thread about this kit. Let me offer some backround info for my application. I race my 4WD B12 Sentra on ice with unstudded Blizzak winter tires at an average temp of about 15 deg. F. I feel with low boost I would be OK without an intercooler, just like the '80's Nissan turbo cars were [200SX, Pulsar, etc]. 

I feel I have done my homework and have spent many hours searching all appilcable threads on the subject of turbocharging your GA16DE. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the way I understand it, the factory GA16DE ecu and injectors can't support even 2 or 3 lbs. of boost. 

OK, three questions please:

1. I heard the SR20DE injectors [I think they are 240cc] are a direct swap for the original 185cc GA16DE injectors. Is this accurate? 

2. Do you think I could up the injector size [to the 240cc injectors] in my '93 GA16DE and use a rising rate fuel pressure regulator and/or an Apexi AFC to tune for just 5 lbs. boost? 

3. Would the stock GA16DE ecu have the corrective range to adjust the mixture [with the larger SR20DE injectors] correctly in the normal off boost running [cruising] conditions?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This  person on ebay is advertising the '95 to '98 GA16DE injectors as 204 cc's. I read 185cc's here somewhere for the GA16DE. Are the '91 to '94's the smaller ones perhaps? I know they were rated at 5 less hp. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the good thing about an intercooler in winter is reducing heat, thus increasing air density= making more power ... you just cant imagine how much power i get from my e15et at 10psi in winter compare to 16-17psi in summer even with the intercooler !! ... plus for your application i might sell you the 4in talon 1gen i got wich will do an amazing job at 5-7psi...


ga16de ecu, from 91-94 is crap. it is actually a simplified version of all obd1/obd0 from the Sr20 and Ka24de ecu... it wasnt made for much adaptation but to make an low cost ecu control system on a low cost economy car... like i said to you in private message, JWT can help or my friend Robin can too... the whole thing about a rightly tuned ecu is : it can be used later on other application and can be updated to more mods later on ... i know you going low boost and might be better doing 40hp on 5-7psi on a t25 rather than t20... unless your going for a gt20 or gt22, i doubt this t20 will do 40hp on 5psi without an intercooler.

the factory system on the ga16de will be up for 120hp top .. without FMI, even with it i doubt 185cc injector will be up the task for 150-160hp.. you will need atleast 270cc wich i think can be found on the 240sx (ka24de correct me if im wrong) maybe the side feed 240cc will be enough but i suggest you get a step ahead and go with bigger, for better/lower duty cycle on them... 

from that point, an SAFC2 will be border line to correct the injection at idle but should be plenty fine for triming the WOT. but it wont ever run like a reprogrammed ecu.


----------

